# Having a baby for someone else? Advice please..



## MakingDec123

Friends of mine are unable to have a baby. They are already WONDERFUL parents of 3 kids, but the 3 kids are not theirs together. They want a baby to raise together. Adoption wait lists are long. Surrogacy is out of the question for many reasons.

Basically, if I were to get pregnant with the intent on having them adopt the baby, how would that work? Has anyone ever done that? I already have 2 kids of my own and do not want any more.

Thanks!


----------



## Axl2

I would contact a adoption agency to see what they suggest, or lawyer who deals with this.


----------



## Andypanda6570

I think that is a beautiful thing to do..I would take some time to really think it over and for sure get a lawyer or talk to one.. My best friend had a surrogate and she has 3 triplets who are 7 now..I would have done it for her in a heartbeat, but I just couldn't do that with my own child, but that is me.. Just want you to make sure before you do this.. Good Luck


----------



## sophxx

Surely that would be surrogacy and it would be best for both parties to get some legal advice.


----------



## _jellybean_

I agree with sophxx. It's best for you to both get legal advice before going ahead with it.


----------



## 2have4kids

Legal advice and most importantly counselling with the couple and a surrogacy specialist psychologist to talk about the ins and outs of the process. You sound like an amazing generous person. I wish the world had more people like you!


----------

